# Road/Ditch Hunting



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

How close are you able to hunt next to a road as long as you own the property? I have seen many blinds along I-75 and tree stands just off the road.

The reason I'm asking is I have a ditch along one part of our farm that holds lots of rabbits. It runs along a main highway and the rabbits never run out into the road and beside we wouldn't shoot them if they did. They tend to run into our yard and fields. Ive heard rules about shooting within so many feet of others houses but never a road?


Boehr looking for your input as a CO


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

There is no set distance, legally you can stand on the road and shoot.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks All I need to know


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

boehr said:


> There is no set distance, legally you can stand on the road and shoot.


So then, this guy would be legal?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Yep.


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

boehr

isnt it ILLEGAL to shoot down or across a public road. I no that last pic above is legal. saw a show here in MI where they were shooting across the road and they said it was ok because it was private on one side.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Not per se. You have a possible trespass or careless use of a firearm issues if something bad happened but as long as those situations are not an issue, no law against it.

Believe me I have experienced it. I was watching down a public road during bear season one year planning on checking bear hunters when the came out and a bear crossed the road about 1/4 mile or so in front of me and a shot rang out from a bear hunter about 1/2 mile down who shot at that bear right down the road in my direction. It makes one think after the fact but never knew it was going to happen so there was no time to think before it happened. The hunter was legal.


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

thx for answer, i thougt it was illegal.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

boehr said:


> Not per se. You have a possible trespass or careless use of a firearm issues if something bad happened but as long as those situations are not an issue, no law against it.


I have come across some townships that have an ordinance against this. But, they are in more populated communities with very limited hunting areas.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

upmounty said:


> thx for answer, i thougt it was illegal.


Does common sense tell you to shoot down a road ? I know there are some who will, but... come on. Better be real sure of what is behind your traget, CO or not, just be sure. I would rather shoot an animal while hunting it.......


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Bellyup said:


> Does common sense tell you to shoot down a road ? I know there are some who will, but... come on. Better be real sure of what is behind your traget, CO or not, just be sure. I would rather shoot an animal while hunting it.......



Your right common sense tells me to be careful and watch ahead. 

Might get torn into here, but like was stated. Under responsible clear conditions We walk property that is the same owner on both sides of the road(fence rows). Its a dirt road with no houses. The owner owns all the land between the miles so we know who's in and out cause its us. I've shot many rabbits that have run out onto the road. Its safe and no cars or people are around. Do it all the time, see nothing wrong with it.


----------

